# My Story w/ IBS-C



## Michaela JB (Aug 11, 2016)

I have had stomach issues all of my life. I was born lactose intolerant and at the age of 5, I was diagnosed with IBS. I am now 21 years old. I don't really remember how it all started but I remember having the worst stomach pain when I was little. I first started out with IBS-D. I took Bentyol before every meal to calm the cramping but it still didn't help.

Now fast forward to when I was about 18 I started to struggle with not being able to use the bathroom. I can/could easily not have a bm for 3 weeks. In 2014 I was referred to a colon and rectal physician. I was seeing a gastroenterology at the time but he did all he could do for me. I have had an upper scope done (came back fine) , several swallow x-rays, and a colonoscopy that showed my colon was twisted but I had been born that way.

I have now been diagnosed with IBS severve constipation for about two years. I take Amitiza 24mcg twice a day along with Lactolose three times a day with every meal. Without these medications I cannot have a bm on my own. With taking these meds I can go about 1-2 a week. I have tried everything over the counter to make myself go and nothing would ever work so now I am dependant on medication. (which I hate







) I exerecise 5 times a week and go to college full-time. I try and keep my mind off of the stomach pain/nausea/bloating but I just find myself down a lot.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to stay busy or on how to manage the IBS-C?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi and welcome to the board

so sorry you are having constipation problems.

there is a lot helpful information and tips about managing constipation over in the IBS-C and Chronic Constipation board. here is topic you might find helpful:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

oh yes it sure can be a challenge living with chronic constipation. i had chronic constipation problems for over 50 years. and now other health problems as well.

i just try every day to just take myself as i am and live my life the way it is...

and i try to focus on what i can do, rather than on what i can't do.

none of this is easy of course and we have to be kind to ourselves whenever we are having a bad day and just don't feel up to it all.. that's very important--be kind to yourself.

i know this can sound like a cliche but our illness(es) can and does make us stronger. we never know how strong we are until being strong is the only choice we have. i sure found that out.

we are so much more than our disease--our disease does not define us.


----------

